# Pretty Good Drill Press



## RedShirt013

Among all the cheap drill presses around I haven't seen that style much. I got a cheap benchtop drill press also, and unless the upgrade is a big floor model I'm happy with it for what I paid. Although no depth stop would be too much of a scarifice to me


----------



## OutPutter

The only two things you get with a drill press you don't get with a hand drill are the 90 degree holes and a depth stop. I'd have to knock off two stars for no depth stop. Yeah, I might give it three stars and that would probably be enough to keep me from upgrading to a better tool too. I hate it when that happens.


----------



## a1Jim

thanks for the review


----------



## TBrown

I have one, accept mine is the LS13PUL model. Redeye 10 inch, 12 speed. If anyone wants one, it has never been used. Of course you would have to live in the Las Vegas area. One of my son's whim purchases before he moved over seas. It has been sitting in my garage for two years. I just put it together tonight so I could take pictures for Craigslist and found your site. It's a bit heavy!

a1Jim was looking at your webpages….. beautiful work. I loved that bench! The cutting boards were gorgeous. I would love to have one… but I would be afraid to use it. (I'll trade you one of those for my drill).

I am really glad I bumped into this site. Sure wish I saw some price tags in here. Great work here.


----------



## x1134x

I broke down and bought a GMC drill press the GMC LS13DPUL because it was so cheap on craigslist listed as "new in box never opened" I was surprised when the directions instructed me to "Fit the depth scale/lock onto the handle"

"Wait" I thought "didn't I read in the reviews that this drill has no depth stop?" I guess the model number was different, the LS13DPUL (w/ Redeye) does have a depth stop on it.

According to the manual to set the drilling depth: 1. Loosen the handle screw half a turn using 6mm hex key (there's a tool drawer with a place for the hex keys) 2. Ensuring the drill bit is tight in the chuck use the feed wheel to lower the spindle until the drill bit just touches the work piece. 3. Holding the handle in that position rotate the depth scale to the desired drilling depth. 4. Tighten the handle screw firmly to secure the handle in position. 5. lift the handle up and then proceed with the drilling operation. 6. To disable the depth lock loosen the handle screw and rotate the depth scale to the maximum depth. 7. Tighten the handle screw firmly to secure the handle in position.

I followed the directions and this worked perfectly.

The LS13DPUL is also 1/3 HP and 12 speed. I'll put up a review when we get to using it, we got it to put handles and knobs on our cabinetry. (and to make my olympic weigh plates weigh exact).


----------

